# Kitty is content



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I got Chloe, my parents 15 year old kitty cat this fabric dog house and she loves it


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awww, what a cutie. Don't you just love it when your pet absolutely adores a present you buy? She most certainly doesn't look her age, lucky thing, I wonder how she does it!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

So cute!! I just love it when cats have their paws curled underneath them...they look so comfortable.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Aw, thanks  Shes pretty healthy for her age with exception of some arthritis in front legs, I recently started her on glucosamine/chondroitin supplement so hopefully it helps, but she definitely likes the extra warmth of the new house.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That is totally cool. I bet Snorkels would like someting like that. I got her this clamshell thing but she doesn't like it. A whole house! That kitty is definitely in kitty heaven.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I bought it off cohls website with free shipping coupon

Animal Planet Pet House

you can try using the free shipping coupons and 20-30% off off this site because i'm not sure if the ones I used expired or not. 

Kohl's Coupon Codes: Kohl's Free Shipping Coupons, Promo Codes and Discounts for Kohls.com


----------

